

Show HN: Price protection on airfare. If fares go up, we pay you. - ryan_houck
https://levelskies.com/

======
tamaraalexander
Pretty cool that they have a contest going. I just submitted my guess...
hoping for the $20 credit!

------
mrsaint
"It looks like you've encountered an error: Origin is not supported.
Destination is not supported."

Too bad. Seems like non-US locations are not supported yet.

~~~
ryan_houck
That's right. We are currently offering our service out of 10 major hubs in
the US, although we do cover international routes. We're training our pricing
algorithm and expanding the routes we cover all the time so expect to see many
more hubs soon.

Here's a list of the airports you can currently fly out of:

• Atlanta, GA - Hartsfield-Jackson Airport (ATL)

• Boston, MA - Financial District - Waterfront (BOS)

• Chicago, IL - O'Hare International (ORD)

• Dallas, TX - Dallas-Fort Worth Airport (DFW)

• Los Angeles, CA - Los Angeles Airport (LAX)

• New York, NY - JFK Airport (JFK)

• Philadelphia, PA - Philadelphia Airport (PHL)

• San Diego, CA - San Diego International (SAN)

• San Francisco, CA - San Francisco Airport (SFO)

• Washington, DC - Dulles Airport (IAD)

